# Any Vizslas capable of chilling on the sidelines during a youth sporting event?



## RugerCopper (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi all, I’ve had two amazing vizslas in the past 15 years and I know how brilliant, active and alert these guys are. I got my first when I was just 18, my boyfriend, now husband hunted with him and we added a second vizsla about 4 years after our first. Unfortunately we are now vizsla-less and we are wanting to add one back into our home. One thing my boys were never good at (in spite of them being really well behaved and trained) was relax on the sidelines while my kids played at the park. I know how much exercise they need and even after they would be off leash running they could never stand being on leash and relaxing while I was sitting on the bench watching my toddlers. Fast forward, now I’ve got a son playing all the sports and I love the idea of always bringing our dog along for these outings, but neither of my vizslas were ever capable of that kind of apparent torture. When I say torture, I just mean they’d whine the whole time and never just lay down and relax. I always would say it was just them being their too smart self of being like, “why am I on a leash, I won’t run away - don’t you know that mom.” I mean, they wouldn’t run away of course, but some things unfortunately require the leash. Anyway, very long story short, I’m wondering if anyone has a V that goes along with them and relaxes even when not being officially on an adventure. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## RugerCopper (Jan 4, 2020)

I should add, this is obviously not something we trained them for when they were young as we didn’t have kids and pretty much they were either couch potato-ing or on fun hikes and adventures with us. They came along for a lot of things - parties, gatherings and such, but these kind of events (sporting or whatever) weren’t anything they grew up doing. I just know how alert they are and I just don’t know if it is something they could be trained to relax at.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I think it might take a few years, but yes, you should be able to have a V on the sidelines with you. I think it will just take conditioning and maturity. It's still a big temptation for an active dog.


Most of mine would have, but probably not until they were 3 or 4 years old.
Boone-Yes. He didn't really like little kids. In a pool, no way you would keep him out!!!

Rush -Yes.
Silkcut- Not a chance. He would have been in the game. 

Gunnr- I don't think so. At least not until she was 5 or 6. Maybe not even then!!

Tika- Yes. Tika liked to sit and watch life go by.


----------



## RugerCopper (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks for the info! That’s super helpful!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My first 3 lived on the sidelines.
They watched tons of baseball, and softball games. My kids were in Jr high, and high school sports. Tons of training, and exercise, plus we took chairs, and normally sat away from the crowd. 
Earlier in the day the dogs would be out running in the woods, and playing in the creeks.
A dog that has had its daily exercise is more likely to relax, than one that hasn't. 
Keep in mind your going to deal with lots of pulling, and them getting sidetracked. Until it becomes a routine for them.


----------

